# Problemas con un TRIAC o MOC la verdad no se donde esta el problema



## danielmendoza (Nov 27, 2010)

Que tal, ahora tengo un problema con un triac BTA08, que pasa es que según yo funcionaba correctamente cuando lo use para otro proyecto en proto pero ahora no se si se daño o que.
Explico, lo que pasa es que lo he querido probar con el multimetro, y según el data las terminales son las siguientes:
A1 A2 G ( En ese orden desde enfrente, del lado que tiene el punto en el encapsulado)

Ahora lo probe chechando la continuidad en A1 y A2 y no tiene, marca un circuito abierto, eso es correcto y esta bien, pero a la hora de chechar continuidad en A1 y G tambien abierto, ahí no se si este bien, y en A2 y G si marca continuidad  pero no me di cuenta si ya estaba así o le paso algo malo, para esto estoy tratando de armar el circuito:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/triac220/index.htm

Pero pense en probaro con una pila y un micro switch para emular el Puerto Paralelo, pero no nada, lo otro que se me ocurre si el triac esta bien es que estoy usando un MOC 3011 pero la verdad no se si es el problema, 

Es normal que l triac tenga continuidad en esas dos terminales o ese circuito cerrado es para que pase la corriente por el triac? O como esta la cosa?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2010)

danielmendoza dijo:


> .....Ahora lo probe chechando la continuidad en A1 y A2 y no tiene, marca un circuito abierto, eso es correcto y esta bien


Correcto.


> ...pero a la hora de chechar continuidad en A1 y G tambien abierto, ahí no se si este bien,


Correcto.


> ...y en A2 y G si marca continuidad


Correcto.


> ....esto estoy tratando de armar el circuito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esa resistencia que estas midiendo es correcta.
Verifica lo siguiente:
1) Que la resistencia que dispara la compuerta valla al Ánodo correcto (Ver datasheet)
2) Que el Opto-Aislador se encuentre bien conectado (Ver datasheet)
3) Que la polaridad con que alimentas al LED del Opto-Aislador sea la correcta.

Una pila común (Casi seguro) *NO* tiene tensión suficiente como para excitar al LED del Opto-Aislado, prueba con una batería de 9V y una resistencia de 1KΩ


----------



## franciscoxv (Mar 24, 2011)

la resistencia de 470 esta mal, debe ir en la pata del gate del triac, no arriba, espero t sirva, salu2


----------



## danielmendoza (Mar 24, 2011)

gracias franz pero ese esquema viene asi en el datasheet del moc y ya funciono en la vida real.


----------



## MGBarrantes (Mar 24, 2011)

Ten en cuenta que el Anodo 2 es el de la parte de arriba del triac en el esquema (donde pone MT1) y el Anodo 1 está abajo al lado de la puerta (donde pone MT2). Esto puede equivocar.


----------

